# 3D Printing > 3D Printing Business Management >  The Top 20 Funded Rapid Prototyping Companies of 2019

## MakerOS_Carlos

With 2020 nearly here, we look back at 20 additive manufacturing companies that have raised the most capital in 2019. 

These are companies new and old in the 3D printing space including start-ups, service bureaus, software companies, and related businesses.

>>>The Top 20 Funded Rapid Prototyping Companies of 2019<<<

----------


## Brainstorm01

Rapid prototyping Is the

rapid production of a physical part, model, or Assembly using a 3D computer-aided design (CAD) system. Creating a part, model, or Assembly is usually completed using additive manufacturing, or more commonly known as 3D printing.

Rapid prototyping using selective laser melting where the design closely matches the proposed finished product, it is said to be a high-precision prototype, as opposed to a low-precision prototype, where there is a noticeable difference between the prototype and the final product.

How Does Rapid Prototyping Work?

Rapid prototyping (RP) involves many manufacturing technologies, although most of them use layered additive manufacturing. However, other technologies used for RP include high-speed machining, casting, molding, and extrusion.

Although additive manufacturing is the most common rapid prototyping process, other, more traditional processes can be used to create prototypes.

----------

